# Corys Dieing HELP



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I had 7 Albino Cory's and now I have 2, and of the 2 one of them has lost his tail fins. I have not seen the others pecking at him at all, I don't understand. 
I don't think that they were getting food seeing that there is not much algae in the tank and the little food that drifts their direction probably wasn't enough.

His tail fins are actually gone, not roting but gone What the heck is going on, no other fish are having any problems or look ill at all. In fact the colors are starting to pop and they are very active.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

7 Orange Blossom Peacocks
2 Ruby greens
2 Dragon Bloods
2 Electric yellows
2 convicts
2 Tinfoil Barbs
2 Albino Cory's
6 Assassin Snails

Everyone else looks to be healthy but this was todays head count.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You need to feed your corries, the drifting by food is not going to be enough. Just get some pellet food for them from the petstore. Theres specially marked sinking foods for corries.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks.... I will do that I have just one left now.... I thought for some reason they would survive on the residual food left behind and what little algae I have in the tank. I was wrong and feel stupid now I wish I had picked up some sinking algae pellets now. dam a hard lesson learned.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well, people make mistakes and learn from them, its normal. They are great for cleaning left over food which gives people the belief that they can survive of that. I think if you'd buy some more corries but feed them they'd survive.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

the other problem is the other fish are rather greedy and tend to eat most of the food, when I get a next set of cory's is there a way to make sure they get their fair share of the food.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

feed the floating food on one side of the tank and put the sinking tablets on the other side at the same time. That way there might be some time for your corries to get the food. You could also try braking the tablet into many pieces and spreading them across the tank. That way there is multiple areas for the corries to find food


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I had tried to amke a place behind the rocks where only the corys could fit but the sanils would get the food and the corys would not even go in the corner. and I tried to make sure that the corners were to small even for the electric yellows to get in. I guess they got some food but just not enough.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm also thinking there's too much competition for food that the corys are unable to get their share(?)


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ice said:


> I'm also thinking there's too much competition for food that the corys are unable to get their share(?)



This is true that is the way it appears at feeding times, they are getting all the food and the cory's were not getting much if any and they actually starved. I also think that they pecked his fins off as well I threw in an extra feeding now going to do twice a day so they will leave the cory that is left alone. I got some sinking food and I hope he gets it I don't want to put extra in just for one cory but I don't want him to starve either. I am thinking if this little guys doesn't make it then I will go with a Pleco I want the zebra striped if I can find one.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

zebra plecos are expensive. Be ready to pay some big bucks. Think about it, I feed my one betta even though its just one, so why not drop extra pellets in for the cory even though its just one.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I will try and make sure that he gets something but he is all over the damn place especially feeding times and that is another reason why I feel they got shaft when it came to food. They were all over while all the other fishes were eating.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What about algae wafers?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I have some if you want them. I'm not planning on getting any corys for a long time anyways. Send me a PM and I'll send them to you (or anyone who wants them). I only had them open for a week and used them for my cory. I have no use for them now. They are Hikari brand.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

BettaGuy said:


> zebra plecos are expensive. Be ready to pay some big bucks. Think about it, I feed my one betta even though its just one, so why not drop extra pellets in for the cory even though its just one.


You better believe it! Gorgeous but expensive. Check this out:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1136&pcatid=1136


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It can stay on my WISH list but that is too pricey fpr me at this time.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Ice said:


> You better believe it! Gorgeous but expensive. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1136&pcatid=1136


I saw that website also and couldn't believe the price. I think if you get really lucky and buy localy you can get them starting at 300$.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Cory's need to be fed A LOT to stay plump and happy. I feed a sinking shrimp pellet per half grown cory, twice a day. The other fish try to eat it occasionally, but the Cory's push the others out of the way to eat, and get their fair share. I usually throw a couple extra in every couple days as well. Also they DO NOT ACTIVELY EAT ALGAE. I don't know where people are getting that piece of information. These aren't pleco's or snails. They're Cory cats. If they ever do eat algae, it's in the form of algae wafers that also contain plenty of animal protein, or it's when they accidentally suck some up while eating something else. They need meaty foods to survive. 

I know I'm a week late to this thread, but any updates?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you look on aquabid you can find zebra plecos for about $200..possibly less...a friend of mine has some that are very reasonable in price..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> if you look on aquabid you can find zebra plecos for about $200..possibly less...a friend of mine has some that are very reasonable in price..


Does your friend ship? I love look of the zebras they are amazing. What is the max size on the zebra btw?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think they stay small for a catfish. Something like 7cm


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several people out there that call a different species a zebra pleco..sometimes because that is part of their names..other times to scam folks...that is why the "L" numbers and scientific names are important....
the real zebra pleco is....L-46 Hypancistris Zebra.....maximum size is about 4 1/2".....

yes....my friend ships....i can contact him for you if you would like...

by the way.....your corydoras have absolutely no business being in with african cichlids....they may well be the ones killing and maiming them.....tinfoils don't belong either...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Relocating them as we speak the tinfoil barbs and the convicts


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The tf and convicts are in good hands now. I knew they had to go it was just a matter of when. I had to rearrange the entire tank to catch the little buggers.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It was the barbs and the convicts that did the corys. Both have since been relocated to a friends tank that has more knowledge and experience with fish than I.


----------



## Amandahj1981 (Sep 28, 2012)

*My Zebra fish looks like its going to blow up!*

I have two Neon Zebras and one of them now looks as if its going to explode. Can someone tell me maybe whats going on? I want to make sure there isnt something harmful going on in my tank even though none of my other fish look to be sick. Even the huge zebra is very active.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

roe baby roe.......yep...she is very full of eggs...do a water change ; they should be gone soon after...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Amandahj1981 said:


> I have two Neon Zebras and one of them now looks as if its going to explode. Can someone tell me maybe whats going on? I want to make sure there isnt something harmful going on in my tank even though none of my other fish look to be sick. Even the huge zebra is very active.


To make your own thread just click the new thread button on the top left side over the displayed threads. That way it will be easier for people to find your thread and answer you, and you wont hijack a thread from someone else who might also need help.


----------



## Amandahj1981 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry I was trying to but for some reason it was telling me it wasnt allowed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you just joined and haven't gotten thread starting priveliges yet..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It's all good you found a great forum with a really helpful bunch of people WELCOME....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep ; i agree...it's all good...you haven't done anything wrong at all.....
just beware of that lohachata guy...he is meaner than an angry snake...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ahhh John, you're so modest


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes ma'am....that's what they call me....modest john...


----------

